# [solved] neuer kernel kein grafisches login

## teddydeluxe

ich steh irgednwie auf dem schlauch. der kernel hat doch ncihts mit den x einstellungen zu tun ?

also ich benutze kernel 3.2.1-r2 und wollte cups einrichten. das schlug fehl und ich hab gelesen, dass der usb printer support daran schuld ist. den wollte ich aus dem kernel entfernen, aber leider hatte mir depclean die sourcen wohl entfernt und auch das makefile. naja halb so schlimm, dann hab ich die config aus den alten kopiert und mit make oldconfig einen 3.2.12 kernel gebaut ohne usblp support. als ich diesen dann booten wollte stellte ich fest, dass der grafische login nicht auftaucht, obwohl slim geladen und gestartet wurde. irgendwie sehe ich gerade das problem nicht. was könnte passierts ein ?

dankeLast edited by teddydeluxe on Thu May 31, 2012 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

verwendest du einen proprietären Treiber (aka nvidia-drivers oder ati-drivers)?

----------

## teddydeluxe

ja, ich nutze nvidia-driver. muss ich die treiber neu emergen ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> ja, ich nutze nvidia-driver. muss ich die treiber neu emergen ?

 

Ja. Achte aber darauf, dass der Symlink /usr/src/linux richtig gesetzt ist.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Es gibt auch das nette Tool sys-kernel/module-rebuild. Dann ist es nur noch ein Befehl, alle externen Module neu zu bauen.

----------

## Max Steel

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Es gibt auch das nette Tool sys-kernel/module-rebuild. Dann ist es nur noch ein Befehl, alle externen Module neu zu bauen.

 

Für portage-2.2 ist eine ähnliche Implementierung als emerge @module-rebuild bekannt.

----------

## teddydeluxe

vieln dank euch allen.

wieso müssen die module eigentlich mit jedem kernel neu installiert werden ? weil sie von nvidia kommen ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> vieln dank euch allen.
> 
> wieso müssen die module eigentlich mit jedem kernel neu installiert werden ? weil sie von nvidia kommen ?

 

Weil der Kernel sich jedesmal ändert(ändern kann) und der Treiber evtl auf die neuesten Features gelinkt werden muss.

Und der Kernel löscht (damit er einen sauberen Module-Ordner hat den betreffenden /lib/modules/<kernelversion> Ordner. (IMHO)

----------

## teddydeluxe

alles klar, danke

----------

## Josef.95

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> wieso müssen die module eigentlich mit jedem kernel neu installiert werden ? weil sie von nvidia kommen ?

 

Nein, das ist mit allen externen Modulen so. Unter anderem weil jede Kernelversion ein eigenes Module Verzeichnis hat, und nutzt.

Siehe zb unter 

```
ls -l /lib/modules/
```

Und schau auch wohin das nvidia Modul installiert wurde - zb via 

```
equery f nvidia-drivers | grep nvidia.ko
```

Es ist also immer wichtig das mit den Sources, mit den der Kernel gebaut wurde, auch passend die externen Module gebaut wurden.

----------

